# Help!!!! I HAVE SOMETHING REALLY AWESOME :)!!!



## verben1 (May 18, 2012)

um i really need some assistance please.. i have about 20 boxes of unused films all from about 1960s and about one box of older ones ( if any one needs old films i think i have about any film there is litterally some of the most rarest ones...we could talk business)and i have this one film its called " Color Snap" roll film from exp dec 31 , 1929, believe around the years of the great depression and ive searched and search and cant seem to find one... now ive seen extra rare films sell for about 100 but i believe its one of the few left if there is any left can anyone help with info and some pricing for it?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 18, 2012)

google:  "color snap roll film 1929"


----------



## Overread (May 19, 2012)

*thread locked*

Please don't cross post the same thread in multiple sections of the forum. Once is enough.


----------

